# Been Away Camping and Missed You Guys....Here's a Few Pics



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2014)

We spent a couple of weeks in the mountains with the furkids on a camping trip and had a great time, missed you guys here. :love_heart:  We had pretty nice weather, although it snowed for us on Sunday, made things even more special out in the wild.  We did some hiking, fishing and target practice with our 45-70 lever action...a good time was had by all.   Here's a few pics, more in the album I posted...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 11, 2014)

omygosh, even kitti got to go, LOL!  He/she doesn't run away outdoors?? Wonderful!  What a beautiful place/mountain woweee wow!  That looks like our NW Raineer, what Mt. is that SB??  Love the photos, excellent especially kitti in the cupboard, LOL!!


----------



## Pam (Jun 12, 2014)

Great photos...beautiful scenery.

I see your cat is guarding the food! 

p.s. Welcome back!


----------



## littleowl (Jun 12, 2014)

Welcome back thanks for the wonderful pictures.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi again SeaBreeze!   Beautiful pictures, and I really love the snowy mountain scenes.
Hope everyone had a great time.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jun 12, 2014)

We missed you too!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jun 12, 2014)

Where is that? Must be pretty high up to have snow in June?


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Welcome back SeaBreeze. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks Nwlady, Pam, Littleowl, Bonnie, Knight and Larry!   The cat doesn't run off, he sticks with us for the most part.  He'll explore a little bit into the forest, but usually returns to the truck pretty often when he does that.  He hangs out like a camp dog, by the truck (or sometimes up inside it).  He often stays in the camper lying by the doorway and looking out, I leave the door open for him if it's not too buggy.  That's in the Gunnison National Forest in Colorado, and the mountains in the picture are Taylor Peak, Crystal Peak and Star Peak, elevation at our camp site was around 10,000 ft.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 12, 2014)

I just love that kitti, as well as your pup  I remember now you  mentioning Gunnison but I couldn't find the post on it SB, but I could not believe how much it looks like Oregon back there Denise


----------



## Raven (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi SeaBreeze, Glad you had a good time camping but pleased you are back.
The scenery is spectacular but I'm glad we have no snow here because we had so much 
during the winter months.  Your furkids look like they had a fun time and they must be good company.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks Raven!   They're good company, and both travel well.


----------



## Rainee (Jul 2, 2014)

Great photos and love the thought of the cat and dog going with you.. they are part of your family and 
its great that they travel so well and don`t run off .. beautiful mountains and snow on top , love the pictures thanks 
so much for sharing and welcome back


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you Rainee! :love_heart:


----------



## Misty (Jul 2, 2014)

First time I've been in this section.....Beautiful pictures, Seabreeze. Love the mountain picture, and kitty in the cabinet is the star of the show.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks Misty!


----------

